# Betrüger: finxse.net, Betrug, Fakeshop



## Justus (13 Januar 2014)

Achtung! Finxse.net ist ein Betrüger!
Die Seite www.finxse.net ist kein Partner der Firma

Re-In Retail International GmbH
Nordring 98 a
90409 Nürnberg

Dies wird auf Ihrer Website so angegeben. 
Dies habe ich mir doch die Firma Re-In Retail schriftlich bestätigen lassen - glücklicherweise bevor ich eine Überweisung vorgenommen!!!


----------



## Justus (13 Januar 2014)

Verbesserung:
...
Dies wird auf der Website finxse.net fälschlicherweise so angegeben. 
Das habe ich mir durch die Firma Re-In Retail schriftlich bestätigen lassen - glücklicherweise bevor ich eine Überweisung vorgenommen!!!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Januar 2014)

Der Handelsregistereintrag gehört zu einer längst gelöschten Firma. Die AGB sind bei Völkner (Re-In Retail International GmbH) geklaut, das Gleiche gilt für das Design und das Impressum incl. USt.-Id. Es sind jeweils nur die letzten Ziffern der Zahlen abgeändert worden, das gilt für Handelsregister, USt.-Id. und Telefonnummern.

Nebelwolf


----------



## erleman (14 Januar 2014)

Das heisst, die ganze Seite ist ein Fake?

Das Geld ist damit wohl futsch?

Ich habe es per Ueberweisung gemacht...

Viele Grüsse,
Martin


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2014)

erleman schrieb:


> Ich habe es per Ueberweisung gemacht...


Und wohin? Nenne die Kontoverbindung, da mit andere über Schmaschinen im Internet gewarnt werden können.


----------



## erleman (14 Januar 2014)

Hier die Details:

  IBAN: GB22BARC20111343215563
  BIC: BARCGB22XXX

Ich habe derweil die Ueberweisung stornieren lassen von meiner Bank, daraus lernt man würde ich sagen...


----------



## Goldflieger (14 Januar 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise.
Ich wollte gerade bestellen und habe mich gewundert,
dass ich nicht mit Paypal bezahlen konnte.
Finxse hatte mir sogar per Email auf eine meiner Fragen geantwortet.
Dann lass ich hier lieber die Finger weg.
LG Peter


----------



## Gast2 (14 Januar 2014)

Hi,
die Seite http://www.meple.net/ ist ebenfalls ein Fake, identisch aufgemacht wie finxse.net (Nur zur Info, falls weitere Leute über die Suchmaschine herkommen).


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2014)

erleman schrieb:


> erleman schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schreibe mal, ob das geklappt hat. Das ist eine SEPA-Überweisung nach England.


----------



## erleman (14 Januar 2014)

Lustig, bereits heute Morgen habe ich folgendes in meinem Email Postfach gefunden



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> unserer Buchhaltung ist Ihre nicht bezahlte Rechnung bei der Durchsicht unserer Unterlagen aufgefallen. Die automatische Kontoabbuchung für die Bestellung vom 16.12.2013 ist leider storniert worden.
> 
> ...



...Dabei habe ich gestern erst "bestellt" (wenn man das so sagen kann überhaupt).

Ich lasse euch wissen, ob das Geld wieder zurückkommt, von Seiten der Bank kam bisher noch nichts Gegenteiliges.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2014)

Vielleicht wollen die zwei Mal melken? Nämlich solche Leute, die sich unter Druck setzen lassen und vorsorglich, zur Sicherheit, gleich noch einmal überweisen.

Für dich jedenfalls gilt deutsche Recht und nach dem kann man innert 14 Tage vom Kauf zurück treten (widerrufen). Das gilt bei ehrbaren Geschäftsleuten und erst recht bei Halunken. Widerrufen muss man aber nicht, wenn eine Zahlung storniert wurde. Dann muss ein seriöser Händler nämlich das Storno als Widerruf auslegen. Wie das nun ein xbeliebiger Halunke zu halten vermag, ist allein seine Sache.

Einen Anwalt namens Tom Schmitz gibt es mindestens in Aachen, Düsseldorf, Krefeld. Aber ich orakle mal, dass das Pseudonym nicht Tom sondern Kim lauten sollte.


----------



## Kawa (14 Januar 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schreibe mal, ob das geklappt hat. Das ist eine SEPA-Überweisung nach England.




Wir sind auch drauf reingefallen ,aber die von der Bank meinte in 90% der Fälle klappt eine stornierung nicht!

Sollen usn nicht all zu viel Hoffnung machen. Wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin poste ich mal die Bankdaten das waren andere.


----------



## Goblin (14 Januar 2014)

Ich werd NIE verstehen wie man auf die Idee kommen kann auf solchen Seiten was zu bestellen. Schon allein die Daten aus dem Impressum...sowas schreit förmlich nach Besch...



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> unserer Buchhaltung ist Ihre nicht bezahlte Rechnung bei der Durchsicht unserer Unterlagen aufgefallen. Die automatische Kontoabbuchung für die Bestellung vom 16.12.2013 ist leider storniert worden.
> Unser Anwaltsbüro wurde berechtigt den ausstehenden Betrag für Ihre Bestellung einzufordern. Die Gesamtsumme der Bestellung entspricht 336,00 Euro. Es wurden Geldeingänge bis zum 13.01.2014 berücksichtigt. Sie haben bis zum 16.01.2014 die letzte Möglichkeit, das Geld zu zahlen. Zusätzlich wird Ihnen eine Mahngebühr von 27,00 Euro und die Gebühren unserer Tätigkeit von 48,30 Euro verrechnet.
> Wir wollen Sie höflichst um die Überprüfung bzw. Begleichung der in der angehängten Datei genannten Rechnung bitten. Falls Sie die Überweisung nicht tätigen sehen wir und gezwungen ein Gerichtsverfahren gegen Sie anzustreben.
> ...


 
KEIN seriöser Shop würde so etwas schreiben


----------



## Lothar Schenk (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo, 
heute habe ich etwas bestellt, vor der Zahlung aber glücklicherweise noch Eure Warnungen gelesen. 
Die Bankverbindung in England bei Barclays muss sofort geschlossen werden. Ich habe deshalb 
die Bank informiert ([email protected]). 
So können ggf. diejenigen, die bereits gezahlt haben, ihr Geld zurückerhalten. 

Lothar Schenk


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2014)

...und das geile an solchen Transaktionen ist es, dass man als Deutscher von Deutschland aus völlig anonym mit gefälschten oder fremden Ausweisen Onlinekonten in England eröffnen kann. Man braucht nur eine Zustelladresse dort für die Zugangsdaten aber auch dafür gibt es willfähige Dienstleister. Dann lässt man sich die SEPA-Überweisungen kommen und holt die Beträge direkt mit einer Scheckkarte in Deutschland am Automaten ab. Sehr gern genommen z. B. die Barcleys Bank (siehe auch den Fall des erlemann), deren Mutter in GB sitzt und die in Frankfurt eine Niederlassung für den deutschen Zahlungsverkehr hat.

Das Spiel lässt sich, SEPA sei dank, aktuell in sehr vielen Ländern fabrizieren: http://www.flessabank.de/sepa_laender.php. Das ist jetzt viel einfacher als damals, als man als Überweiser noch teuer Auslandsüberweisungen speziell ausfertigen musste.


----------



## Nico1980 (14 Januar 2014)

Wie seid ihr auf diesen Shop gekommen? Via Google Shopping, via AdWords Werbung? Dann wäre es das leichteste bei google Druck zu machen, sich zu beschweren, damit diese die schnell entfernen und ihnen alle Werbungen sperren und aus dem Index entfernen. 

Der Shop ist für das geschulte Auge sofort als Fälschung erkennbar, leider aber sind nicht alle so erfahren und dann ist der Wunsch nach dem guten Preis stärker als die Zweifel.


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2014)

Google?
Druck machen?
Brücke nach USA?
Vierspurig?


----------



## erleman (15 Januar 2014)

Also ich habe heute mein Geld von der Bank wiederbekommen! 

Die Stornierung hat mich 20 Euro gekostet, aber das kann ich getrost unter "Lehrgeld" abhaken 

Finde es krass, dass die Seite bei Google Werbung ganz oben erscheint, so hatte ich zumindest den Eindruck, dass die Seite "renomiert" ist, aber sie wird wohl ihre Wege gefunden haben, ganz oben zu erscheinen (Suche war "Preisvergleich XXXXX").

Interessant ist auch, dass die Seite nur wenige Tage alt war und trotzdem ganz oben erscheint...der oder diejenigen verstehen zumindest ihr Handwerk in Manipulation.

Soweit ist die Geschichte für mich gelaufen, ich habe eine Menge gelernt, denn ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ein Fake online Shop so weit ins Detail geht (immerhin gab es Cookies für den Warenkorb, Benutzerkonto, Impressum, AGBs, etc...).

Ich hoffe ihr bekommt alle euer Geld zurück!

Viele Grüsse
Martin

Achso, ja, es war Google Shopping (also man sah das und andere Produkte inklusive Preis, direkt auf der Google Seite, dachte Google hätte da eine Art Qualitätssicherung wie "trusted shops" oder so, aber anscheinen nicht...)

Viele Grüsse,
Martin


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2014)

erleman schrieb:


> Finde es krass, dass die Seite bei Google Werbung ganz oben erscheint, so hatte ich zumindest den Eindruck, dass die Seite "renomiert" ist...Interessant ist auch, dass die Seite nur wenige Tage alt war und trotzdem ganz oben erscheint...der oder diejenigen verstehen zumindest ihr Handwerk in Manipulation.


Das hat mit Manipulation nichts zu tun, das ist Protektion! So was kann man bei Google kaufen - blöd nur für google, dass auch die keinen Cent sehen werden. Aber das verkraftet die Riesin schon, sie kann den Verlust ja auch gut wieder bei der Steuer geltend machen (in welchem Land auch immer!)


----------



## Kawa (16 Januar 2014)

Überraschung wir haben heute morgen noch eine Mail von denen gefunden und Achtung mit der Angabe einer neuen Bankverbindung .

Die da lautet :
Bank
Halifax

Account Name
FINXSE

Bank Address
Leicester Humberstone Gate ,8 Humberstone Gate,LE1 3PH

SWIFT/BIC
BOFSGB2S

Unglaublich wie abgebrüht die sind !


----------



## Lumpentierchen (16 Januar 2014)

Ich hab da auch was bestellt, aber bisher noch nicht gezahlt, weil mir das alles doch komisch vorkam. Gott sei Dank!
Jetzt krieg ich regelmäßig Emails mit der Bankverbindung. Soll ich das jetzt alles einfach ignorieren oder sollte man schriftlich  widerrufen? Nicht, dass mir das am Ende vorgeworfen wird.
Dumm nur, dass in den AGBs unter Widerrufsrecht keine Adresse steht, wohin man seinen Widerspruch senden kann. Da steht nur:"Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:"
und dann kommt nix mehr...


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2014)

Mach einen Screenshot von der AGB-Seite sodaß sichtbar ist daß keine Widerrufsadresse ersichtlich ist, dito vom Impressum.
Und einen Widerruf richtest Du an die Mailadresse von der aus sie Dir das Konto mitteilen.
Und ab da dürfte der Fall erledigt sein.


----------



## User99 (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute bin auch drauf hereingefallen. 
Hatte am Montag den Eintrag gezahlt. Und war auch bei der Bank, welche meinte, dass sie die übeweiSung nicht stornieren könne. Wie Soll ich jetzt weiter Vorgehen? Um das geld wieder zu erhalten? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2014)

Steht weiter oben schon


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2014)

User99 schrieb:


> am Montag ... gezahlt. Und war auch bei der Bank, welche meinte, dass sie die übeweiSung nicht stornieren könne. Wie Soll ich jetzt weiter Vorgehen? Um das geld wieder zu erhalten?



Der Martin erleman war da ganz einfach schneller - bei dem hatte die Buchung noch nicht seine Bank verlassen und deshalb konnte storniert werden. In deinem Fall - wenn du nicht doch noch Ware bekommen solltest - ist der Betrag futsch! Man kann zwar zur eigenen beruhigung eine Anzeige erstatten, do die bringt außer einer späteren Einstellung des Verfahrens zumeist nichts!


----------

